# is vegetebele oil okay for ferrets?



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

i was waching a youtube video and she said u could ved ur ferrets olive oil so i went to look if we had any we didnt bught i saw vegeteble oil and i let my ferret try it only i drop of it he liked it ALOT is can he have this or is it not safe? :?:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It would be best if you asked this on a ferret forum.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, you can give them vegetable oil. Only a little bit though. Some people do 50/50 olive oil and vegetable oil. 1/2 teaspoon per day per ferret is what I do, if they're shedding, I'll up it to 3/4 - 1 teaspoon a day. They LOVE it :lol: They'd probably eat it all day if they were given the chance, that would probably make them sick though!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Forgot to add, I would not do vegetable oil everyday. Maybe a couple times a week, olive oil is the one I use daily. Some people use fish oil, there are other types of oils some people use but I'm not sure what they are/ how safe they are.

Also, they can't really process veggie oil, so some people don't use it. I think it just depends on who you ask.

I personally do not use it, but know people who do with no problem.


----------

